# Has anybody seen an improvement on citalopram?



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

I was prescribed citalopram a week after the dp/dr hit me.
I still havent taken it 4 months on as im worried i'll just get horrid side effects with no relief atall..
I'm also experiencing emotional numbness from the dp and of course wouldnt want it to get any worse and i'v heard many ssri's can make you emotionally numb aswell.. If anyone has any feedback of this drug i would really appriciate it!







xx


----------



## Emily74 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Abigail, Citalopram didn't work for me personally but seroxat has (despite the bad press). I can't function without taking meds, have been on a low dose for 17 years. It's the only thing that keeps my dp away. That said it's all personal and if you can get by without meds then go for it


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Emily74 said:


> Hey Abigail, Citalopram didn't work for me personally but seroxat has (despite the bad press). I can't function without taking meds, have been on a low dose for 17 years. It's the only thing that keeps my dp away. That said it's all personal and if you can get by without meds then go for it


Thanks for the reply emily... Did you have any bad side effects when taking citalopram or did you just feel nothing what so ever... I'm sure if I ate healther and exercised I could get by without medication I'm just finding it hard to get the motivation for that so I need a boost! Did the medication your on take your dp away completely?


----------



## Kyle_ (Jul 2, 2012)

hiya, i think i said this yesterday on the chat with the citalopram,

was on it for about 2-4 cant remember, first couple of days i was finding it hard too sleep
had insomnia and dioreah in the morning, when i was going out i fealt strange but i feel strange anyway with the dp
but it was a different kind of strange hard too explain the docts do say it takes up too six weeks too work fully
which for me couldnt wait that long i just want it gone and want it gone now [DP] but as most people know its not the way
maybe i didnt give it enough time ,







goodluck with it


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Kyle_ said:


> hiya, i think i said this yesterday on the chat with the citalopram,
> 
> was on it for about 2-4 cant remember, first couple of days i was finding it hard too sleep
> had insomnia and dioreah in the morning, when i was going out i fealt strange but i feel strange anyway with the dp
> ...


Haa Im the same as you kyle... Cant give the DP sometime.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Lethe (Jul 5, 2012)

Celexa significantly worsened it, along with all of the SSRI's that I've tried (Prozac, Paxil, and Zoloft). I tried it for eight weeks. My pupils were enormous, and I felt like I was twenty times worse.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been on citalopram for about 8 months now.
I don't have the same intense lows of depression that I used to, and I think my DP might have improved a tiny bit at times. But it's definitely still there very often.

It made me feel pretty sick for a couple of weeks when I started on it, but otherwise I've had no problems.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey, I took Citalopram for a year an a half an felt back to normal again







the first day I took it it made my pupils go really big too though lol, my eyes looked sooo scary! It stopped working for me though, think my body got too used to it or something so I'm on Fluxotine now, been taking that for about two weeks an although the first few days i felt really depressed i feel ok now







x


----------

